
A Bash and Python script for generating payloads that bypass virus scanners - axiomdata316
https://github.com/AbedAlqaderSwedan1/ASWCrypter
======
hittaruki
Shouldn't it be `A Bash&Python Script...`? I am finding the use of `An` there
very jarring.

~~~
tr4cefl0w
English isn’t the creator’s first language. Read the ReadMe. Your comment is
completely irrelevant.

~~~
coolio2657
What do you mean it's irrelevant to politely correct language mistakes? Did
you have a particularly irksome encounter with an English teacher lately?

------
mockingbirdy
Why is this on the front page? Metasploit's msfvenom and others are well ahead
of this and it looks pretty cheap.

It's incredibly easy to bypass virus scanners, did it when I thought that
building malware is a cool thing (it really isn't, although DLL injection,
function trampolines and ROP chains are a nice way to spend some time). After
building malware, creating APTs and others, I don't see the point in it
anymore. There are so many ways to make money legally and in a way that's
useful for society.

Let's build something great instead of cheap obfuscator scripts.

For anyone interested in learning the real stuff, this is a good start:
[https://www.corelan.be/index.php/2009/07/19/exploit-
writing-...](https://www.corelan.be/index.php/2009/07/19/exploit-writing-
tutorial-part-1-stack-based-overflows/) (it got harder in the last years -
stack cookies, DEP, kernel ASLR, browser sandboxes ... make it very hard to
build reliable exploits - today it's easier to just scam people, I miss the
times of Flash usage).

------
arminiusreturns
It's been a while since I lived in windows-land, but .hta iirc uses a trust
zone that can be locked down to disallow the functionalities that usually
allow hta malware to gain a foothold.

------
badrabbit
Nice,but the hta payload in your screencap,i remember no av picking up my
cactustorch payloads either.

Nextgen AV(like windows ATP) block your exploit when it tries to spawn a
process like cmd.exe. Their starting to do ML on scripts too now.

Keep it up though,maybe the next APT breach will use your script :)

------
na85
Is this satire? Why does it say "FUD" in the readme?

Honestly kinda unsure.

~~~
mockingbirdy
FUD means fully undetectable in script kiddie [1] lingo. Just go to
BlackhatWorld and you will see all the Russian malware programmers advertising
their "FUD trojan horse with undetectable stub"

[1]: script kiddies are people who can't program but who use hacker tools

